# weirdly chubby cherry barb... =/



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

About two weeks ago (after laying tons of eggs) my then 2 female cherry barbs started acting really funny, they wouldn't eat, and they were pretty lethargic so I did some water testing and discovered that my tap water had ammonia in it (around .25) so I got some Stresscoat+ to take care of the ammonia until the bacteria could really take care of it. Nitrites were at 0 and Nitrates were at 15-ish.

Oh, and these 2 fish are in a 14 gallon (cycled, 5-6 months old) with a male cherry barb and 3 false julii cories.

Anyway, so since the cories were looking like they had some finrot I got Maracyn-Two to see if that helped the girls perk up, and at that point all the fish weren't eating and they all were kinda freaking out. I did the maracyn-Two for the recommended 5 days and the male cherry and the cories are all doing much better, but the girls were not.

The worse off female died last Tuesday after continuously trying to stick her nose above the water and being unable to stay higher up than an inch off the tank floor without resting herself against a plant. 

The real problem: The one remaining female is doing badly now herself. The water tests 0 for ammonia, 0 for nitrites and 15 for nitrates. Her belly is almost square shaped, she appears to only be using one pelvic fin, little red lines appear to be sticking out around her anus and her gills seem to be open pretty wide. She stopped eating yesterday-ish, she still tries to eat but she spits it back out again.

The other fish are doing fine, they're perfectly happy, the male cherry barb is actually the fattest and the most food oriented I've ever seen him...

Any ideas? I tried feeding them some lettuce and a pea in case it was constipation (yesterday) and she hasn't improved.

I dosed them with Jungle's Parasite clear Saturday and today in case it was parasites since I had seen a bit of white poop, with no change...

Thanks!


----------



## Wallaby (Jan 2, 2009)

Well it's been a week and the red things around her anus are gone but she's continuously swimming parallel to the tank wall. She hasn't eaten and hasn't shown any interest in food, her gills are also sticking out a lot...


----------

